# Graphics card for Intel D945GCCR



## narangz (Jun 1, 2008)

*Graphics card for Intel D945GCCR?*

Hello friends,
My friend has Intel D945GCCR motherboard & wants to buy a graphics card.

I guess that mobo supports PCI Express, not sure though.

NVIDIA or ATI?

His budget is 3.5K max. Please help.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 1, 2008)

for 3.5k the best u can get is 8500GT but its better to get 8600Gt for 4.5k.performance will be far better.


----------



## narangz (Jun 1, 2008)

^^ Thanks! Any manufacturer recommendations?


----------



## paranj (Jun 1, 2008)

get the ASUS 8600GT 256MB GDDR3

OR

Palit 8600GT 256MB Sonic+


----------



## hellgate (Jun 2, 2008)

u can also try MSI or eVGA


----------



## paranj (Jun 2, 2008)

MSi is good. dunno abt eVGA available here though.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2008)

for 3.5k I recomend Radeon 3450. But for 2.75k, the best card ever is 8500GT(in bangalore). Its price is insane here. 2.75k, and it kicks ass.


----------



## acewin (Jun 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> for 3.5k I recomend Radeon 3450. But for 2.75k, the best card ever is 8500GT(in bangalore). Its price is insane here. 2.75k, and it kicks ass.



and I think what he is missing I am adding these models are 512 MB DDR2 models


----------



## asingh (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi,

What all does your friend want to do with the GFX card add on..??

8500GT (512 MB, DDR2) is good. Please do not get the XFX version. It over heats a lot, if gaming..has silent cooling..!

Though not to put you in a dilemma, if possibly your friend can push in a bit more cash, 8600GT is a real good performer. Much better than 8500GT in terms of overall performance. But again DO NOT go for XFX.


----------



## narangz (Jun 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> for 3.5k I recomend Radeon 3450. But for 2.75k, the best card ever is 8500GT(in bangalore). Its price is insane here. 2.75k, and it kicks ass.





acewin said:


> and I think what he is missing I am adding these models are 512 MB DDR2 models



Means It's 512 MB?



asigh said:


> Hi,
> 
> What all does your friend want to do with the GFX card add on..??
> 
> ...



For gaming. Although he has PS2, PSP but still wants to play games on PC too .

So now I guess 8500GT 512MB DDR2 is the only option? MSI or ASUS? I was thinking about XFX but now won't let him buy that.


----------



## paranj (Jun 2, 2008)

8600GT is way better than 8500GT. See my config? I also have the PS2 and PSP. Than also i play on PC. technology and gaming dosent have any bounds and boundaries


----------



## narangz (Jun 2, 2008)

^^Price?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 2, 2008)

I recommend HD3450 for 3.5k


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 2, 2008)

O boy. Get 86gt ddr3 only nt 85gt or 3450. N gues wt u can get new mercury(ecs) 86gt 256ddr3 for 3k. Its great performer at tht price. Only con is d 1yr wrrnty. At 3k no crd has match to dis1.

O boy. Get 86gt ddr3 only nt 85gt or 3450. N gues wt u can get new mercury(ecs) 86gt 256ddr3 for 3k. Its great performer at tht price. Only con is d 1yr wrrnty. At 3k no crd has match to dis1.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2008)

just one pointer: its not at all worth getting any card in the sub 5k range with more than 256mb memory. 512mb will increase cost, but performance won´t change at all.

as for 8500GT, it barely has a performance difference b/w 128mb and 256mb of ram.

so please bear these in mind.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^   thats cuz u wont be able to game @ res which wud eat up all the available vram.lower res textures wont take up much of vram.


----------



## acewin (Jun 2, 2008)

didnt get much of the part you two said metal and hellgate


----------



## paranj (Jun 2, 2008)

they said DONT GET 512MB VERSIONS OF CARDS WHICH COST LESS THAN 5,000


----------



## narangz (Jun 2, 2008)

So can anyone explain in simple words what should I tell him to buy?  Budget is at the max 3.5K.

Please also give me secifications and manufacturers of your recommendations.

Thank you


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 2, 2008)

mercury 8600gt 256ddr3 at 3k. If u can spend mre get xfx or msi.

Xfx initial models were like stove heatd up like nythin. Newer models r gud.


----------



## asingh (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi,

If you have budget constraints..then go for a good OEM 8500GT...at low resolutions most games are playable. I am able to play Crysis...with satisfactory results at 800 RES..with Anistropic x 2.....! Its fun...slow at times...! Stuff like F.E.A.R and Far Cry scale well too..even at the high res...! Card has good OC capability too..! 

Anil


----------



## narangz (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks john & anil.


----------

